# Spain And Toads



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well sitting here drinking coffee in the sunshine reading the local paper here near Benidorm, April edition of www.roundtowntimes.com 
page 18. I put the www so that you can read the full article.
But basically it is warning of Gardia Civil stopping and maybe fine you for towing a car behind your motorhome.
Aparently the law states you must use the tow truck "Grua" to recover vehicles, it is free to residents as it is included in their insurance cover.
some non residents have used this method, so the law is being badly interpreted to cover other situations.
therefore the towing of vehicles unless on a trailer is illegal for safety reasons.Unofficially it is thought this is to protect jobs.

Oh well back to the coffee.

cabby


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

cabby said:


> Unofficially it is thought this is to protect jobs.
> 
> Oh well back to the coffee.
> 
> cabby


Nothing to do with jobs Cabby, that law has existed in Spain for many years, hence the reason it is included in car insurance policies.

Certainly the Guardia have been more active in stopping motorhomes using A frames in the recent past, probably more to do with their revenue gathering operations than anything else.

Enjoy the coffee!

Mike

Edit: Spelling - flipping iPad spell check.


----------

